# Im still the same person's fixed pussy, what a picture ;)



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Now comes with two ears =).


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks man,

But he still seems to be screaming, you think he would be happy again, having his old ear back!

I AM, THANKS MAN!!!!!

G.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

YOU LIED, ITS GONE AGAIN DAMM IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:evil:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Back AGAIN! =P


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

How are you doing that? he says in a Homer Simpson voice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

It's all down to my magic touch pal ... = I've uploaded the photo to a site then use "img" "/img" to display it on this site.


----------

